# cerwin vega clsc-15s



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

re above;

is it 'best' to utilize the LFE input which i can 'shape' thru an eq or behringer 2024??..............

this would by-pass xovr allowing expanded range [increased > 150 Hz cut-off]

there will be 4 in a small room, [appx 15'w x10'd, 

any advise on phasing.........

thx agn!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get your post. A receiver’s LFE is an output, not an input. The LFE output is limited to bass (subwoofer) frequencies, so I’m not sure why you would want to connect a full-range speaker like the CLSC-15 to it... :scratch:



> any advise on phasing.........


It’s not an issue unless you’re using a subwoofer with separate full-range speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

.............well, yes, me thinx....
the cv clsc 15 s are powered sub's with lfe, spkr, + line inputs.

manual states 'lfe input bypass' xo, i assume gain pot still operates.

yes to utilizing with full range, however, wish to high-pass them to 'limit woofer excursion'

might as well save an amp since clsc 15s are powered

same 2 same re extnded crossover & phasing querie...........

thx agn, see ya


----------

